
How Many IoT Connected Devices Do You Own? How Do You Use/Manage Them? - relaunched
I&#x27;m a connected device enthusiast, as a result of the connected device work I do at work. I find the market highly fragmented, the ecosystems are mostly walled gardens in the making and it leads to a broken customer experience.<p>Currently, I own a BLE toothbrush, locks &#x2F; key pad access, cameras (outdoor and indoor), Echo, Garage Door opener, sprinkler system, thermostat and doorbell. It&#x27;s a lot to manage. I find that I&#x27;m deeply engrained in the OEM app for the first couple weeks, to understand &#x2F; tune configuration. But, after that, use is ad hoc or managed via alert driven interactions.<p>What do you own and how do you manage it all?
======
existencebox
I'm probably the wrong IOT guy to answer, since my setup looks _nothing_ like
yours, for reason of exactly what you're saying. (clusterfuck of managing
discrete/heterogenous devices)

I've ended up leveraging almost entirely RPI's/arduinos for just about
everything, with some amount of homebrew fire-waiting-to-happen mess of
soldering on top.

this lets me manage all the pis with a single ansible deployment. I have my
own on-prem "discount IFTTT" as well, but if lacking that, some service to
that sort would also be critical for message based orchestration.

(functionaly wise; I have the pis managing garage door, plant growing
automation, cameras, media devices; halfway through getting some lights set up
on one as well.)

